# How to make a twisted faceted column



## JLL (May 7, 2017)

Hi folks has anyone got info on how to make a twisted faceted column like a nakaya decapod twist.


----------



## Curly (May 7, 2017)

You take a close look at a Beall Pen Wizzard. It is available in England. I know they can make a facet and tight spirals, I don't know if they can do the slow spiral you need.


----------



## Dale Lynch (May 7, 2017)

this might help with the general idea.http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/...ournal-136009/


----------



## dogcatcher (May 8, 2017)

Look at this link, Skip Rat does a twisted hexagon.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/simple-pen-mill-metal-lathes-39683/

I have done the similar twists using my wood lathe with an XY cross slide using my lathe as a horizontal mill.   I would suggest looking at a Taig lathe with a mill attachment and a Sherline mill using the indexing attachment.   Those 2 systems and some homemade tooling can get some interesting results.  

The laminated look of the Nakaya decapod, suggests that he has a different method, I have no reason to think that, but in my warped mind, it cannot be done with methods that I am familiar with.


----------



## Curly (May 9, 2017)

I think the laminated look of the decapod is because the lower layers of the  Urushi either pulls away from the corners of the facets or is polished off the corners creating the stripes in the finish.


----------



## dogcatcher (May 9, 2017)

Curly said:


> I think the laminated look of the decapod is because the lower layers of the  Urushi either pulls away from the corners of the facets or is polished off the corners creating the stripes in the finish.



I think you hit the nail on the head with a bigger hammer.   This link explains the process, but only the info that they want to be made public, but none of the trade secrets being given.    
https://www.nibs.com/pens/nakaya/nakaya-decapod-twist-cigar-kuro-tamenuri 
During the machining process to make the 10 sides of the pen, it exposes the many layers of the urishi lacquer, that was probably tinted in different colors.

Easier to explain by looking at the paint layers scavenged from the GM ad FOMOCO paint rooms.  Called Fordite and Detroit agates.   These Gorgeous Stones Were Accidentally Created From Layers of Car Paint In Old Auto Factories | Bored Panda  In theory, or at least in my warped mind, this should work.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (May 17, 2017)

What equipment do you have available? Would you be prepared to spend money on buying a pen Wizard? 
Asking as it's impossible to suggest a way of doing something, without knowing what you have available, and if you're prepared to spend money on "TOYS" like a Pen Wizard??
I modified my PW to be able to do a slow twist, whether it's slow enough, I don't know, I did post a couple of thread on the Pen Wizards sub forum a while ago, "Some more mods. KBs Pensnmore (01-01-2015)"
If you have a Powder coating business nearby, ask if you could collect some of the over sprayed pieces on their frames. Make sure you use safety glasses, as when they come off, they can fly some distance.
I used to do maintenance work in a PC place and as someone said they can build up to several inches thick.
Kryn


----------

